# 05 Spec cupholders suck!



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello Every1, Sorry, you have another NooB here. I've looked under the search about cupholders and found many for other cars. anyway, i was just wondering, has anyone else done anything to fix how these cupholders are positioned in the sentras? i mean i can put anything bigger than a 12oz. can in my cupholder because it will have to lean and then if i give it to much gas my drink will come flyin out onto the floor board. i mean seriously, who designed these cupholders!?!?!? couldn't they just move them back toward the shifter another 3/8 inch to be able to clear the dash by the heater controls! or moce the emergency brake handle over and put the cupholders next to the handle and center console? anyway, does anyone have a remedy to this? without saying get a new car, or saying just dont use them then. I wonder if in the '06 they fixed that and i can just purchase that panel and replace it on mine. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

05ser said:


> Hello Every1, Sorry, you have another NooB here. I've looked under the search about cupholders and found many for other cars. anyway, i was just wondering, has anyone else done anything to fix how these cupholders are positioned in the sentras? i mean i can put anything bigger than a 12oz. can in my cupholder because it will have to lean and then if i give it to much gas my drink will come flyin out onto the floor board. i mean seriously, who designed these cupholders!?!?!? couldn't they just move them back toward the shifter another 3/8 inch to be able to clear the dash by the heater controls! or moce the emergency brake handle over and put the cupholders next to the handle and center console? anyway, does anyone have a remedy to this? without saying get a new car, or saying just dont use them then. I wonder if in the '06 they fixed that and i can just purchase that panel and replace it on mine. Thanks for your help.


 Stop drinking? 

There is really not much you can do to remedy that. Besides making a custom cup holder, but that would be to expensive to be effective


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

05ser said:


> Hello Every1, Sorry, you have another NooB here. I've looked under the search about cupholders and found many for other cars. anyway, i was just wondering, has anyone else done anything to fix how these cupholders are positioned in the sentras? i mean i can put anything bigger than a 12oz. can in my cupholder because it will have to lean and then if i give it to much gas my drink will come flyin out onto the floor board. i mean seriously, who designed these cupholders!?!?!? couldn't they just move them back toward the shifter another 3/8 inch to be able to clear the dash by the heater controls! or moce the emergency brake handle over and put the cupholders next to the handle and center console? anyway, does anyone have a remedy to this? without saying get a new car, or saying just dont use them then. I wonder if in the '06 they fixed that and i can just purchase that panel and replace it on mine. Thanks for your help.


flying v has a point. its been like this for the last 6 years. not much you can do about it, unless you come up with something creative. All sentras from 00-06 are like this...


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

Jarek said:


> flying v has a point. its been like this for the last 6 years. not much you can do about it, unless you come up with something creative. All sentras from 00-06 are like this...



alright, well, that sucks :thumbdwn: but, i guess there isn't much i can do. i wish i could figure something out and then maybe make more to give to people so they dont have to deal with it. haha so anyway, so far i have the nismo G2 CAI and the nismo exhaust, what do you think would be the next best performance thing i could do? i was leaning towards headers but, i'm not sure how loud that will make my car. i don't want it to be all abnoxious (if that's even how you spell it.) Again, thank you for your help


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

05ser said:


> alright, well, that sucks :thumbdwn: but, i guess there isn't much i can do. i wish i could figure something out and then maybe make more to give to people so they dont have to deal with it. haha so anyway, so far i have the nismo G2 CAI and the nismo exhaust, what do you think would be the next best performance thing i could do? i was leaning towards headers but, i'm not sure how loud that will make my car. i don't want it to be all abnoxious (if that's even how you spell it.) Again, thank you for your help


according to your info, you live in cali (as well as myself), taking off the stock manifold and replacing it with a "header" is illegal. When you get the car smogged it will fail "visual" inspection. Unless your willing to put the stock manifold back on for the sake of just passing the smog.

With the nismo exhaust adding a header shouldn't make it very loud. Ive heard from people who have the nismo header and exhaust combo say their car sounds pretty nice, and mean. None of the ricey or raspy tones from other exhaust/header combos. going all out nismo is not a bad way to go, but its also the most expensive.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Jarek said:


> All sentras from 00-06 are like this...


The B14 was worse. Although then you could replace them with the altima cup holders with very little mod.

oh, and to fix the problem you or no one else should drink in your car.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I just use the ones in the rear.


----------



## deadlyrays (Dec 27, 2005)

Funny how nissan builds great engines, yet they can't make a fucking cup holder. My 91 sentra is hell for drinks, i can only fit those skinny cans of jolt in my cup holders. the only solution is buying a cooler and putting it in the back seats. or have whoever in shotgun hold and feed you your drink.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

most non american cars have small and fewer cup holders. in many countries, it is an insult to drink in ones car. check out european mercedes and bimmers.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Zac said:


> most non american cars have small and fewer cup holders. in many countries, it is an insult to drink in ones car. check out european mercedes and bimmers.


yep that is true, for obvious reasons. I just bought my spec v in june, and the passenger seat has a really fat starbucks stain.

ever since i let hardly anyone drink or eat in my car, i hate cleaning up after them. i will barely do it for myself.


----------



## Pbates (Jul 28, 2004)

Jarek said:


> yep that is true, for obvious reasons. I just bought my spec v in june, and the passenger seat has a really fat starbucks stain.
> 
> ever since i let hardly anyone drink or eat in my car, i hate cleaning up after them. i will barely do it for myself.



I bought a big can of capet cleaner and use it frequently and paper towels handy at all times. I have a 1 hour commute every morning and the commute without coffee would be intolerable.

Pete


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

ok, so if u really want to solve your problem with the cup holders, check out this site.  

cup holders


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

I second you use the ones in the back


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

ok, i defended and defended the spec v through its pre-cat problems, butterfly screws, head gasket issues, but cupholders is where i draw the line. How can i enjoy my car when the damn cupholders dont hold my grossly oversized beverage? If i want 20X my daily allowable amount of sugar in favor of gluttony i want to be able to do it and by god i will get rid of my worthless crappy cupholder having B15 for something with good cupholders like a dodge ram because i would rather have good cupholders than a car that performes well or gets decent mileage. BTW, the preceding is all sarcasm. Seriously, cupholders? its just nissans way of saying america needs to cut down on portion size, the word "obesity" comes to mind.


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

neogeon said:


> ok, i defended and defended the spec v through its pre-cat problems, butterfly screws, head gasket issues, but cupholders is where i draw the line. How can i enjoy my car when the damn cupholders dont hold my grossly oversized beverage? If i want 20X my daily allowable amount of sugar in favor of gluttony i want to be able to do it and by god i will get rid of my worthless crappy cupholder having B15 for something with good cupholders like a dodge ram because i would rather have good cupholders than a car that performes well or gets decent mileage. BTW, the preceding is all sarcasm. Seriously, cupholders? its just nissans way of saying america needs to cut down on portion size, the word "obesity" comes to mind.


I just replaced the washer fluid in the reservoir with whatever overly-suggary drink I could find. Then I ran the hose into the car and into my mouth and pulled the wash/wipe when I needed my diabetic fix. It solved the mess issue on the carpet and seats :thumbup:


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

navygz19 said:


> I just replaced the washer fluid in the reservoir with whatever overly-suggary drink I could find. Then I ran the hose into the car and into my mouth and pulled the wash/wipe when I needed my diabetic fix. It solved the mess issue on the carpet and seats :thumbup:


that actually sounds like a smashing idea, who the hell uses windshield fluid anyway? all it does is make a mess.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

navygz19 said:


> I just replaced the washer fluid in the reservoir with whatever overly-suggary drink I could find. Then I ran the hose into the car and into my mouth and pulled the wash/wipe when I needed my diabetic fix. It solved the mess issue on the carpet and seats :thumbup:


Someone is going to try that now and sue you when they get poisioned from the washer fluid they couldnt get out...lol


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Zac said:


> Someone is going to try that now and sue you when they get poisioned from the washer fluid they couldnt get out...lol


they aren't suing me, I'll tell him he didn't follow the instructions  .


----------



## Shadow06SpecV (Jan 27, 2006)

Lol, if you want a quick upgrade direct your windshield wipers to your intake and fill it with just water. Alow them to squirt like 1/100 of what they spew and you will get steam in your cumboustion chamer. This will give you like 40+hp. JK lol, found this on the web. Thought it was hella funny. :loser: :loser: :loser:


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> The B14 was worse. Although then you could replace them with the altima cup holders with very little mod.
> 
> oh, and to fix the problem you or no one else should drink in your car.


Oh-My-Fucking-god


The B14 cup holders are the worst thing that's happened to the automotive industry since hummers!

No matter WHAT drink you get, it ALWAYS knocks into your freaking stereo!! You want a sip of your drink, you change the freaking track, you want to change the track, you knock your drink over. RAWRRR

I tore mine out and just bought one of the ones you attach to your vent


And this is hallarious :



neogeon said:


> ok, i defended and defended the spec v through its pre-cat problems, butterfly screws, head gasket issues, but cupholders is where i draw the line. How can i enjoy my car when the damn cupholders dont hold my grossly oversized beverage? If i want 20X my daily allowable amount of sugar in favor of gluttony i want to be able to do it and by god i will get rid of my worthless crappy cupholder having B15 for something with good cupholders like a dodge ram because i would rather have good cupholders than a car that performes well or gets decent mileage. BTW, the preceding is all sarcasm. Seriously, cupholders? its just nissans way of saying america needs to cut down on portion size, the word "obesity" comes to mind.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Navi00 said:


> And this is hallarious :


thanks :thumbup:


----------

